# best oil for 24v vr6 turbo with built bottom end



## glenng78 (Dec 23, 2004)

I am looking for the best synthetic to run in my 24v VR6 Turbo. I know which ones are most exspensive, but which is actually best?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: best oil for 24v vr6 turbo with built bottom end (glenng78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glenng78* »_I am looking for the best synthetic to run in my 24v VR6 Turbo. I know which ones are most exspensive, but which is actually best?

Run Castrol Synthec and call it a day


----------



## glenng78 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: best oil for 24v vr6 turbo with built bottom end (dubbinmk2)*

no one else has a VRT and has done a UOL ?


----------



## glenng78 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: best oil for 24v vr6 turbo with built bottom end (glenng78)*

come on. someone has to have some other suggestions. i am almost at my 1500 mile mark on my re built engine, and i am switching over to synthetic soon. It is between motul- lubro moly- castrol- amsoil-and mobil 1, I have read a couple of uoa's on castrol, and it didnt seem to hold up too good. I know motul is the most expensive, and i dont mind paying extra if it is really worth it.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: best oil for 24v vr6 turbo with built bottom end (glenng78)*

Valvoline super syn, mobil 1, there pretty much all the same.
Shop around and find the cheapest, in that i mean see how much the top oils are and find the place which sells it cheaper.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: best oil for 24v vr6 turbo with built bottom end (glenng78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glenng78* »_no one else has a VRT and has done a UOL ? 

I run Rotella synthetic 15w40. It is a turbo oil, commercially sold for diesel trucks.


----------

